# Stolen



## yvettenjosh (Sep 27, 2006)

what a terrible end to a great night. last night after going to a mates for some drinks we returned home to find our bredli and coastal gone click clacks and all. i couldnt believe it i've spent the whole night up thinking of who would have done this to us. it makes it so much worse our first snake phatty the bredli was given to me for valentines day and nothing can now replace her. who ever has done this to us is scum why come into my house and steal my babies not even the $200 rent money was taken arrgh it makes me so mad. hopefully we find out who did this to us and get our babes back, fingers crossed.


----------



## ex1dic (Sep 27, 2006)

happens more and more oftern.. hope you can track them down.


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Sep 27, 2006)

Seems snakes are becoming more valuable than petrol....Hope you catch them.


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 27, 2006)

sorry to hear that mate  its no good i hope you catch the pricks that took them..... and ppl wonder why breeders dont trust ppl any more


----------



## pythoness (Sep 27, 2006)

*OMFG *not again. what the hell is going on????
I'm sorry for your loss hun, seems to be happening all the time, aarrggg. i hope you find them, and the SKUMMMM that took them.


----------



## yvettenjosh (Sep 27, 2006)

its just unbelievable i wouldve have rathered they took the tv, xbox everything but them coz they just cant be replaced it sux my boy wants to torture who ever did it not good. thanks guys for ur support


----------



## nightowl (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry for your loss  Hope you get some good news. Seems SE QLD is a risky place to keep herps atm?


----------



## ex1dic (Sep 27, 2006)

seems all the theives know where they are looking, sadly enough it could
only be those who you have shown or told about your collection.. the common
cat theif would probably be more interested in the cash/appliances ect..


----------



## Kyro (Sep 27, 2006)

So sorry to hear that mate.I couldn't even begin to imagine what your feeling right now Did you call the police, because although they can't do alot they make begin to take these thefts seriously if they are aware how common this is becoming!! Hope you get them back

Kyro


----------



## tempest (Sep 27, 2006)

I just don't understand some people... scum doesn't even begin to cover it when describing them. :x 

I'm so very sorry for your loss, particularly with the sentimental value of your bredli... I hope you manage to get them back and more so I hope the b*****ds who stole them get what's coming to them.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Sep 27, 2006)

I think this got mentioned on a previous thread. Can snakes be microchipped> That would help get them back perhaps. if the micro chip had to be recorded on the annual reports back to the authorities each year.

JMO


----------



## jessop (Sep 27, 2006)

That sux mate! This is the second time in as many weeks a herp theft has occurred up North.


----------



## Jason (Sep 27, 2006)

yer some snake breeders do microchip there animals. sorry to here the bad news mate i really hope you get them back. sad thing is it may possably be the same person hitting several keepers.


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 27, 2006)

sorry to hear that. I would be heart broken if my herps where to go missing. I am always home to i welcome anybody to try get past my dog or to try get past me to my herps.


----------



## 6ftPython (Sep 27, 2006)

Terrible news, sorry to hear. Just let us know when you find out who has them, i'm sure there will be MANY people readly for a linch mob.


----------



## Kirby (Sep 27, 2006)

guys i dont think giving out your adress, on websites and stuff is a good idea if you have a collection, only to trusted buyers, it would be safer to say no more adress giving espec. in like convo's like this for example, anyone who types in python in google aus. can find this site, or be going through it.. 


it sickens me that people would do that, 

i feel so sorry for you, it sucks when people steal, especially pets. hope you catch them...

check petlink that sites kinda known for dodgy sales, and stolen stuff, or elliegal exotics... GOOD LUCK, hope you get them back


----------



## Snow1369 (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear mate, i don't know what i would do if someone were to steal my herps!


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 27, 2006)

This someone that has either been to your place or a friend of someone who konws you have snakes. If this was normal junkies looking for a quick pinch to make some money they would have taken the rent money and other small items as well.

How many people know you have snakes and know where you live? I'd be looking at someone that may have experience with snakes and maybe someone with a bit if a dodgy histiry as well.

Hope you get them back. Were the police called and did they get finger prints? How did they get intoy our place? Did you contact the neighbours to see if they observed anything?

We all have collections. No matter how big or small. It would be great to show off our collections to everyone but unfortunately with the way things are today we can't. I have been lucky to get to know a few people with extensive collections. They have welcomed me and the kids into their homes and shown us some wonderful animals. This is a priveledge. These people know who they are and I would do anything for them. They are always welcome at my place.

All these people stealing parts of collections or complete collections take a good look at yourself. Whether it is one snake you are taking, 2 snake, 10 snakes or complete collections you are destroying people faith. You are taking things that they treasure and have spent many years working on. I also have know doubt that some of these crooks are on this site and other sites. If you think they are not your dreaming.

I know what I would do and would be only too happy to fly up to whereever they are to deal out some justice.

I hope you are reunited with your babies.

Think positive,

Shane


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 27, 2006)

Im starting to believe it's an aps member doing it as ive noticed more and more member's are being robbed i know i for one am going to stop posting picture's of my snake's as it's just showing this mungral what you own and what enclosure's to look for when it break's into your place...

Sorry to hear about your loss mate fingers crossed and you will get them back again


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Sep 27, 2006)

It seems odd that they only took your snakes. 

Anyone who's shown a particular interest lately? Or have you said anything or revealed your address etc to someone new? 

I'd be suspecting everyone until they could be eliminated.


----------



## MannyM (Sep 27, 2006)

Quick question re all these thefts. Aren't our personal details kept on this forum? It COULD be completely possible for someone to grab our personal information by comprimising the forum, and knowing what we have by what we post. Plausible, especially in the instances of extremely valuable collections being stolen.


----------



## codeth (Sep 27, 2006)

thats ****ed , i keep hearing about this, its just wrong , i have been thinking for a long time to put a padlock on the top of my enclosure , so people dont play with my coastal , and he cant be stolen , i think i might be doing that now.

hope you catch the *******


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 27, 2006)

I think im with you scotchbo on this one. 
This month would have to go down as the worst month ever.

I love to tell people that i have snakes but i might start saying they all died and only have family know what i have. I usualy dont even lock my house when i go out, will be locking the doors and windows from now on :evil:

Start looking close to home, how many people know you have them?
Good luck, it must be getting easier to find the scum coz it seems to be spreading bloody quickly


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 27, 2006)

*????*



MannyM said:


> Quick question re all these thefts. Aren't our personal details kept on this forum? It COULD be completely possible for someone to grab our personal information by comprimising the forum, and knowing what we have by what we post. Plausible, especially in the instances of extremely valuable collections being stolen.




MannyM I can't ever remember giving my home address when I joined up to this site. Phone number "Yes". Maybe I did but my memory fails me. Can anyone else remember giving their personal address details out?

Any system can be hacked into I guess. I still say the people responsible (and there is obviously more than one due to thefts occuring in various states) are getting the info second hand by people who have purchased snakes or are obtaining license info from transactions.


----------



## Snow1369 (Sep 27, 2006)

im just glad that my snakes are in a locked tank in a locked room in a locked house!


----------



## snakeeyes (Sep 27, 2006)

sorry to hear of your loss, hope you get them back and give the scum wat they deserve


----------



## Toad (Sep 27, 2006)

I had my breeding collection of birds stolen 6 years ago and it broke my heart. At that time i had Pastel Indian ringnecks worth about $4000 ea. I had 23 fertile eggs ready to hatch with in 5-7 days and 10 of these eggs were Pastels. They took the whole lot, Br Prs, Eggs, Nest boxes, Seed dishes and even a dust pan.
I advertised in local papers, Pet shops everyone i could think of.
I found out who it was...... a drug dealer who was tipped off by a family member. No longer talk or see them anymore.
1 week later the Birds had been found and returned to the local police station cramped inside their nest boxes. 3 had escaped and the other were fine (thank god). All eggs had gone cold and no good. I had been waiting for 2 years for that season and lost all work and effort i had put in.
Since then i still have birds and a great collection of reptiles and no one goes any where near any of them. All animals are kept at another premises rather then mine and all selling is done at my home which i have no stock in sight.
I have had to take this approach for i dont wont it to happen again.
Im concerned about the fact that we have to put our personal details on all movement advices (address, phone etc...) and I have been waiting for matters like this to appear.............. it was only a matter of time in my mind.
Sorry for your loss and i understand how you would be feeling. I hope you get your little guys back. I really do.


----------



## najanaja (Sep 27, 2006)

i had a pair of bredli stolen some years ago..
luck was with me and they were found at some drug dealers house about 2 months later..
the people who stole them bloody swaped them for $70 worth of pot,,
bloody tosser,,

the only good theif is a dead thief i say..

ps,,i really do feel for you,,its like losing someone in the familly and nothing can replace it..
i really hope you find them


----------



## caffiend (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, the violation of these acts is devastating, my condolences to you and your family.
re; site information, I believe it was only a suburb and telephone number (and a valid email address) required to join here - it would take considerable effort to track anyone from APS subscription info only - I think (JMO) that we can say that didn't happen via compromised personal APS data.
But I agree that some of the threads here would make a perfect shopping list for an offender of this nature, I just hope this isn't the case, and I hope you get your babies back soon.

Blessed be ((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))


----------



## yvettenjosh (Sep 27, 2006)

were asking around the units we live in hopefully someone seen some body, but we think its someone with not much experience because they left our adult childrens so maybe they were scared it would bite them otherwise i think they wouldve taken him to. i dont know i hope we find them. and i hope that nobody has to feel this way not for awile anyway.


----------



## chad (Sep 27, 2006)

i think they took the snakes in their click clacks coz they werent sure if they wer vens, they cant ge them thru click clacks, didnt want to handle them i guess. scum indeed

im verys orry for your loss

after hearing of this, ive decided im going to fit padlocks to my enclosure that i am making, and use toughened glass too, and fit the glass in solid timber that cant be broken


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 27, 2006)

chad just make sure you use decent padlocks coz there is a very simple way to open them without keys (wont say it on here just incase it gives someone an idea)


----------



## mickousley (Sep 27, 2006)

sorry for your loss my good pythons are micro chiped for that reason


----------



## Kyro (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah I agree snakes4me2, my ten year old son has mastered picking padlocks for fun so it couldn't be that hard


----------



## Retic (Sep 27, 2006)

I spoke to our local vet about microchipping and although it is a good idea they are easy to find and remove and are only any good if the animal is found of course, a couple of photos are just as good in those circumstances


----------



## nom (Sep 27, 2006)

OMG, this is ridiculous!! Just to confirm, we do have to provide our complete address when we join this site, but I dont think that is an issue personally. Another thing though, I notice alot of my friends have their full name displayed on msn, and it only takes someone to add them, view their card, see their surname, do a search on whitepages.com, and if they dont have a silent number, they have their address. 

Its so scary to think there are people who are targeting our collections, but I think in reality we have to accept that it could be anyone of us next and we can no longer be blaze about it. Start locking up people, our herps are way to precious 

Naomi


----------



## glacey (Sep 27, 2006)

chad said:


> after hearing of this, ive decided im going to fit padlocks to my enclosure that i am making, and use toughened glass too, and fit the glass in solid timber that cant be broken



Locks on the enclosure probably won't do much if someone has gone to the effort of getting into the house/garage.


----------



## Jen (Sep 27, 2006)

This is sick. If jewellry or electronics to the same value of the reptile were to be taken the police would be all over it


----------



## jimjones (Sep 27, 2006)

hate to say it but i reckon u no the person who robbed u hence y i dnt tell or show every1 my herps.Although thats terrible u cnt have a pet snake or even standard wheels on ur car without it gettin knocked off


----------



## Retic (Sep 27, 2006)

Actually I don't agree with that, I don't think it would be a priority regardless of what it was.



Jen said:


> This is sick. If jewellry or electronics to the same value of the reptile were to be taken the police would be all over it


----------



## ihaveherps (Sep 27, 2006)

these dogs need to caught and made an example of... take one of their eyes if you find them, just walk up on them and spray them in the eyes with engine degreaser, works a charm, you can even light it up while they scream for good measure. 

God help anyone who trys to take mine... they will not have these luxuries.


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm with Boa on that one. Regardless of the value taken and whether or not herps or jewellery were taken Police are going to be interested or not. It just depends on your approach to the police and just how understanding they are to your situation.

Through past experience they are either going to be helpful or not, meaning they may just see it as another cold burg.

If Police are not alerted to any reptile thefts you'll never get animals back. Reptiles being stolen stand out from the normal burg and will always jog a member of the Police forces memory if they happen to come across reptiles during their day to day tasks. 

I have asked a few people about whether or not they provided their addresses when they joined this site and they all state that they did'nt (only suburb and phone number). I guess only a mod or admin could answer this.

I think it's more likely that word of mouth (through either family, friends or past purchases) is to blame.


----------



## junglemad (Sep 27, 2006)

That sux. Someone you trusted to open your door to has robbed your prized snakes. Luckily we have an old Beryl across the road that knows everything in our street and the Mrs is usually here. I used to think keepers were paranoid and very unfriendly when they met me at a servo to trade herps or rats. Now i understand why they were careful because I am too now. A couple of people on this site have been to my place and I trust them enough to show them a snake or two ( especially my mate Slatey who i trust totally) but I am not showing my collection to anyone new and i rarely sell rats anymore or even post pics of my babies. 

Call me old-fashioned but i like the idea of chopping thieves arms off. The audacity of people to take what isn't theirs!!!! I feel sorry for your loss original poster. I feel especially sorry for Agamidae from this site who was robbed while he was home and asleep. Another friend from here lost snakes to a thieving scum who fabricated a call-out to remove a Ven from a house in the west. It's not on.


----------



## caffiend (Sep 27, 2006)

nom said:


> Just to confirm, we do have to provide our complete address when we join this site,


 
actually, all that's required is a suburb / town, but it's easy to misread it as a full address


----------



## jimjones (Sep 27, 2006)

y put **** on junkies ur all no one to judge an i smoke pot but that dont mean i took any snakes all my animals are legit so dnt make out like any 1 who smokes is a thief


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Paranoid or what?*

Hi Jimjones what's up buddy? It seems your a bit paranoid there mate. I am the only person who I believe has made a reference to junkies and I don't class pot smokers as junkies.

I dealt with what I term "Junkies" for over 9 1.2 years. I'm not just referring to the occasional heroin user either. I am referring to the hard core, nor respect for anyone $1,000.oo a day habit that would steal the clothes from his grandmothers back to pay for smack.

This is not a thread about substance abuse. It is a thread about someone having their prized possessions stolen.

You might want to back up a bit there mate and chill out. Have a billy maybe.


----------



## pythoness (Sep 27, 2006)

you've got to be kidding me.
Doth thee protestuth too much jim,.


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi Nom looks like your mistaken.

caffiend thanks for posting that I thought we did'nt have to give our addresses when we joined. We don't tachnically have to give our suburbs - you could put mars.

You settled down yet jj. I am not allowed to touch it and have not for years but have one for me anyway mate.


----------



## Tysss (Sep 27, 2006)

ex1dic said:


> the common
> cat theif would probably be more interested in the cash/appliances ect..



I thought they would be more interested in cats :?


----------



## junglemad (Sep 27, 2006)

have another cone Jim


----------



## rexs1 (Sep 27, 2006)

whoa! look out cool jim smokes billys!!!!

i wish i could be as cool as him and brag about being a hard core bong smoker....

what a tool


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 27, 2006)

:shock: hasnt this thread turned a little in the last couple of hours.
Jim i think you need to step back a little mate, as shamous said, junkies are the hard core drugies not the wee little pot smokers.


----------



## codeth (Sep 27, 2006)

glacey said:


> Locks on the enclosure probably won't do much if someone has gone to the effort of getting into the house/garage.



maybe not if the snake was in a small container, on a big enclosure they would make a difference, it would make a fair bit of noise breaking glass, smashing through wood. 

i have also thought about convrting and old cabinet that has them inbuilt key locks.

or just put venomous signs outside the enclosure???


----------



## chad (Sep 27, 2006)

dam codeth u beat me to it. im going to put CAUTION: VEMEMOUS on my enclosure.

along with some of those locks that are like 20 bucks a pop, and fix my enclosures to the walls, and employ ninjas to patroll my roof, and train grizzly bears to rip those who come near my house to pieces.

layoff jimjones, im sure alot of people have smoked pot b4 man, infact i reckon 90% of people here have tried it. dont think that makes u a junkie LOL. i know your sort. 
junkies, they are the truly drug****ed ones, the scummy ones who nock stuff off whenever they can to pay for there next hit. last time i checked weed wasnt physicaly addictive.. at all... so therefore how could u be a junkie LOL.


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Chad, actually weed is physically addictive. This has been proven. Cigarettes are addictive. People can be addcited to chocolate and the lists go on. It's how you handle addiction that is the key.

Have you had too much chocolate? lol ninjas on the roof and grizzly bears lol


----------



## codeth (Sep 27, 2006)

would we all be called junkies as most of us are addicted to herps?


----------



## chad (Sep 27, 2006)

err, weed is mentaly addictive, u dont get any physical symptoms relating to just weed withdrawal, no matter how much it is smoked, i have done some personal.... study.... and i believe that the only reason some peoples bodies become addicted in such a ways is because they "spin" their weed, using tobacco, which is addictive.

please, if i am wrong show me a piece of proof, there are many bad things that can happen with weed, its not something that should be regarded as safe, but its not the weed itself thats bad, its other things that are used with it or used as impliments. anyway, please send me to a site, if you know one, i love to research this kind of stuff. coz theres lots of myths around.

ps, this is a topic about stealing stuff, glad i dont see any happening in wa, i was so excited at 1st, telling everyone, now im going to just bequiet.


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Probably*



codeth said:


> would we all be called junkies as most of us are addicted to herps?



We are probably all herp junkies:shock: Most of us. I would all of us are addicted mate.

I speak to people at work and tell them that I have herps and they all go running thinking that they will catch some STD. That's when I have to explain what the word herps really means.


----------



## codeth (Sep 27, 2006)

shamous1 said:


> We are probably all herp junkies:shock: Most of us. I would all of us are addicted mate.
> 
> I speak to people at work and tell them that I have herps and they all go running thinking that they will catch some STD. That's when I have to explain what the word herps really means.



maybe its best not to explain it for our herps safety


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 27, 2006)

That's the bottom line now. Who can we trust?. Its very unfortunate that we can't show off our collections because a certain few people in various states want to deprive people of their animals.

Maybe one day they will get a heart and grow a brain.


----------



## chad (Sep 27, 2006)

i dont use that word in public for that reason, maybe if people thought snakes spread herpies they wouldnt wana steal them.

any1 else got any ideas of toughening an enclosure? short of hiring nasa to formulate something that could last on a trip to the moon?

note to self ring nasa


----------



## Garry2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Junky's ... weed.... what
Sorry to here your snake's have gone missing
Maybe we should bring back medievil torture as a deterant....
Better a bullet with no court... people might think twice.


----------



## codeth (Sep 27, 2006)

what are them security keypads worth, where u type in a code???


----------



## codeth (Sep 27, 2006)

something like the second padlock on this link is what im thinking

http://www.safelocks.co.uk/acatalog/Combination_padlocks.html


----------



## hornet (Sep 27, 2006)

i know alot of people keep their herps outdoors, but i have never heard of those gettin nicked but i would guess it happens, man sorry 4 ur loss, hope u get ur babies back


----------



## Jsnakes77 (Sep 27, 2006)

scotchbo said:


> Im starting to believe it's an aps member doing it as ive noticed more and more member's are being robbed i know i for one am going to stop posting picture's of my snake's as it's just showing this mungral what you own and what enclosure's to look for when it break's into your place...
> 
> Sorry to hear about your loss mate fingers crossed and you will get them back again



i havent been in it for that long but i aggree with what u say
all i have to say is the other week i brought 2 guard dogs one llives inside one out and if some walks in to steal my snakes or anything good luck to ya my dogs wont get put done for doing there job......
and if the guy or girl who is stealing them is on this site good luck to ya if anyone catches u from this site

and mate im so sorry i hope that u find new snakes to make u smile again!!!!


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 27, 2006)

You can pick up a cheap alarm pack from Bunnings with alarm key pad for around $200 with window reed switches etc.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 27, 2006)

How many people really take notice with alarms these days?? Most people just turn around and walk away coz they want nothing to do with it. Bit sad really coz alot more scum could be caught.


----------



## glacey (Sep 27, 2006)

Not telling people what you have is the simplest approach to being safe................says I who spent this morning with a TV film crew doing a story on my snakes! Strict instructions given on no surnames or location to be used.


----------



## peterescue (Sep 27, 2006)

Must be an APS member with a lot of Frequent Flyer points because the thefts seem to be taking place in different states and cities. They would also need access to the addresses.
In each case it will probably be a person known to the victim.


----------



## Garry2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Maybe keeping details of people who know or see your collection might be the way to go...
Name 
Address 
Lic no.
car rego
The honest one's will not mind
Least that way you have a place to start
May seem extreme but that is the way society is going whether we like it or not.
Plus better security.


----------



## pugsly (Sep 27, 2006)

86% chance by statistics.


----------



## Sabac (Sep 27, 2006)

What a shame.
I think kids may have stolen your snakes because if someone was in your house and saw the money you would think they would take it.
Kids taking home $200 is not going to be an easy thing to explain to their parents but saying they found a snake is a different story.

Also you can find a persons address by their home phone number by using a reverse directory. I know of one that works 98% of the time on older numbers.
Its a very easy thing to do so not even giving out your landline number is safe.


----------



## Moreliaman (Sep 27, 2006)

That's horrible news, i really do hope you catch the culprit/s and get your snakes back, looks like CCTV might be a wise investment, its cheap enough and easy to instal.


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Disagree*



Sabac said:


> What a shame.
> I think kids may have stolen your snakes because if someone was in your house and saw the money you would think they would take it.
> Kids taking home $200 is not going to be an easy thing to explain to their parents but saying they found a snake is a different story.
> 
> ...



Kids can say they found $200 in the street and there parents would probably ask no questions. A snake IMO is a totally different story.


----------



## chad (Sep 28, 2006)

especialy a snake in a click clack. 

the kind of people that resort to breaking into peoples houses to steal stuff arent normaly the brightest people, the rest of us with brain power earn a real living, so they probably just grabbed whatever they could. the *******s


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey Chad. Go Swans


----------



## chad (Sep 28, 2006)

ahaha, i dont realy follow footy too much, but its going to be heaps of fun no matter what. ill be watching the game and making 3d glasses for a special kind of 18th party.

Carn the eagles.

isnt it funny how although alot of people dont follow footy, well all be infront of the tv pretending we know why that bloke blew the whistle coz of something some guy did. and why they can shove eachother violently and nock eachother down and still say of the field.

eagles stand a good chance of winning too, cant wait.


----------



## Sabac (Sep 28, 2006)

shamous1 said:


> Kids can say they found $200 in the street and there parents would probably ask no questions. A snake IMO is a totally different story.




yeah like that time I found a box of rolex's packed neatly in a box on the side of the road which nobody seemed to see


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Sep 28, 2006)

I've been thinking about this for a while....

I wonder if all those who protest about dobbing in people who break the law, would do it if someone they knews snakes were stolen? Or if their own snakes were stolen, but the culprit discovered before the cops got involved....would they still call the cops? 
Its an interesting idea.

For those with security, is there a way those of us without a lot of money can help to ensure our reptiles safety? Perhaps someone might like to write up a list of things that can be done to help, to try and prevent these sorts of occurences? 

Personally, I cringe every time my daughter tells someone local she has reptiles- I know the young criminal gentlemen and drug addict women down the road have seen my reptiles on occasion, and it panics me out of my mind. I'm always terrified when I leave the house that someone will take them. 
Anyone know any good, cheap security alarm guys in Perth? We have an alarm but it doesn't work properly...think its time to get it fixed!


----------



## chad (Sep 28, 2006)

get some locks marie, thats what im going to do, fort nocks, and lazer guided missiles to deploy if unfamiliar fingerprints are given.

theres alot to be said for herps in the bedroom (not in that way) coz then its harder for nighttime breakins. and theres also alot to be said for a german sheperd with a less than sunny disposition, or even a big dog of any sort that is house trained would be great.


----------



## Noxious (Sep 28, 2006)

Get a dog, one that likes to bark alot at people. You will find that a good dog is far more a deterant than an alarm system.

I have two a miniature pinscher and a doberman pinscher... i sleep well at night knowing that if anyone comes onto my property inside or out that atleast one of my dogs will wake me.


----------



## jordo (Sep 28, 2006)

My dog wouldn't let anyone near my herps or in our yard, hopefully nobody sees andy value in my reptiles and doesn't want to steal them in the first place, afterall they are just lizards and wouldn't sell for much.
But you never know there are a lot of sad people out there these days.


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Sep 28, 2006)

I would love to see someone come into my yard 

I have a staffy and a labx and the staffy has been with me for over 10 yrs... i dare someone to mess with his happy home!!!

2 days ago he ripped our gate open and i have seen him eat through doors!!!

our lab is turning into quit the gaurd dog she even tells next doors kids off when they look over fence and she plays with them out side!!!

I welcome all to try and brake in casue when he is finished with you its my turn and im not turning you over to the cops. i will maim anyone that hurts/takes my pets.

they are my kids!!! and the people stealing them have no excuse its pathetic get a job or start your own collection the way everyone else does.


----------



## Danda_Reptilia (Sep 28, 2006)

Jackrabbit said:


> I think this got mentioned on a previous thread. Can snakes be microchipped> That would help get them back perhaps. if the micro chip had to be recorded on the annual reports back to the authorities each year.
> 
> JMO


Yes snakes can be microchipped.....all of the "exotics" that come into Tasmania are required by law to be microchipped (unless to small).....we also have a research site in the north of the state where we microchip any snakes caught to keep records of their movements/growth etc. Most vets will do this for you provided the owner holds the animals. We actually do them ourselves, however it can be quite expensive for the applicator,chips and scanner so shop around for the best deal


----------



## cris (Sep 28, 2006)

A big rottie, good locks on doors and windows and a cheap security system or cctv wouldnt cost much at all compared to a few snakes.

My rottie nocks ppl over without even trying to hurt them, i wouldnt want to be someone he didnt like :twisted: Someone isnt going to be able to steal many snakes with a crunched arm and a huge chunk taken out of their *** :lol: He also has an awesome bark that wakes you up everytime and he really goes off if any suspect ppl or foxes are around.

I dont tell anyone i have reptiles either, most ppl tend to notice them the first time the come to my house though 

I also think someppl are far to trusting of others, i have bought reptiles off ppl who show me their entire colection sometimes worth up to around $100 000, when they have only talked to me for a few minutes. Obviously im a good bloke and it wasnt a problem but not everyone can be trusted so easily IMO.



> Personally, I cringe every time my daughter tells someone local she has reptiles- I know the young criminal gentlemen and drug addict women down the road have seen my reptiles on occasion, and it panics me out of my mind. I'm always terrified when I leave the house that someone will take them.


why dont you tell your daughter not to go talking about your reptiles, and i cant understand why you would show them to criminals or drug addicts.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Sep 28, 2006)

She is told about not telling everyone..but she's 9....

And I didn't show them on purpose- I had a friend over (a trusted friend) and I had my snake out to give her some sun, and I walked from the backyard, through the house, out the front to say goodbye to my friend without thinking....people from up the road walk past, and it wasn't until I actually heard someone say 'snake' that I realised they were there and watching me.


----------



## blair (Sep 28, 2006)

looks like we will have to start getting our herp rooms fitted with servalence cameras and stuff like that 
these people are heart less criminals and need to be caught and sent away


----------



## chickenman (Sep 28, 2006)

a dog hey. wouldnt a lace monitor or a fully growen scrub python have more chance of scaring of some 1? or mayb a croc if you could get your hands on 1.
sorrys about your los and stuff


----------



## ashman07 (Sep 28, 2006)

I can't beleive that even small colections get nocked off. Hope you get them back


----------



## Sparty (Sep 28, 2006)

Never show anyone where you live, it's the only way.


----------



## betson (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi all,
I use a DVR system at home, got 4 cameras and motion detection software with remote monitoring via the internet, cost me about $3-400 to setup, no-ones comes to my hous without me knowing now.

That and my staffies, well and truly does the job.

Something like this
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CCTV-4-Chann...7QQihZ016QQcategoryZ20589QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jason (Sep 28, 2006)

we also have a survalance system out side, not because i have expensive snakes, just because it makes my parents feel better. that along with the dogs and the alarm system which is so loud and high pitched, also my room is locked anyway, so they have three sets of locks to get through, while the alarm is going off and its all on camera. feel sorry for anyone that has gone through there snakes getting stolen, cause if my spotteds got stolen i would be shatterd, god help them if i cought them in the act, id snap there arms and legs!


----------



## Deano (Sep 28, 2006)

I’m actually feeling a bit paranoid keeping my outdoor pics up in the gallery section, I put them up there to give other herpers ideas, but after reading this thread im actually a bit worried that thief’s will sus out my backyard and setup................


----------



## Allan (Sep 28, 2006)

quote"I use a DVR system at home, got 4 cameras and motion detection software with remote monitoring via the internet, cost me about $3-400 to setup, no-ones comes to my hous without me knowing now"

Hi betson,
How userfriendly is this system without being a computer wiz? Are you using the system advertised in ebay?


----------



## Jason (Sep 28, 2006)

dean, DONT let anyone know where you live eg suburb, on top of that go get some really good locks and lock the enclosure up. on the plus side there lace monitors, and could easily take large chunks from the body and even there hands, lol. put a sign on the front saying 'WARNING WE WILL CAN AND MOST LIKELY WILL EAT YOU' that should detour some potential theifs, its suggestive and true!


----------



## Deano (Sep 28, 2006)

Jason said:


> dean, DONT let anyone know where you live eg suburb, on top of that go get some really good locks and lock the enclosure up. on the plus side there lace monitors, and could easily take large chunks from the body and even there hands, lol. put a sign on the front saying 'WARNING WE WILL CAN AND MOST LIKELY WILL EAT YOU' that should detour some potential theifs, its suggestive and true!




Yeh but if it’s a guy that knows his reptiles and only steals reptiles, I would say they have handled lacey’s before and would have no problems taking them, that really sucks because I want people to come round and check out my setup but you just cant trust anyone unless you know them, and don’t worry I have locks on my enclosures and a big bull-terrier but I just don’t think that’s enough security. If someone has there mind set on getting them, they will.


----------



## betson (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi Allan,
If you could put a new video or sound card into a PC you'll be OK, even if you've never done it before it's not too hard. It is really just putting the card into a PC, installing the software and then putting the camera's up and plugging them in.

Setting up the network side of thing requires a bit of network knowledge, but generrally step by step instructions are included and a novice would be able to get it done with a bit of nutting out and persistance.

So to set up a DVR that just records from motion detection is very simple, the network side of things may get a bit confusing, but bear in mind my card is about a year old and the software would've been improved.

Mine is reliable and was acheap card.

Good luck,
PM me for any help!

EDIT- And no I'm not using the system I linked


----------



## krylon (Sep 28, 2006)

its been said but i still think its a mate


----------



## ihaveherps (Sep 28, 2006)

hahahahahaha, nice one Dean, "Bullterrier".... your dogs have to be the strangest Bullterriers Ive ever seen.... would prefer to mess with a Bully, IMO!


----------



## Deano (Sep 28, 2006)

ihaveherps said:


> hahahahahaha, nice one Dean, "Bullterrier".... your dogs have to be the strangest Bullterriers Ive ever seen.... would prefer to mess with a Bully, IMO!





LOL, who’s this?? I don’t have the two beasts anymore mate had to get rid of them, but im with you mate I would rather mess with my bully then those things…………….again who’s this??


----------



## ihaveherps (Sep 28, 2006)

Mate, its Simon, came over for one of your corner cages, and the tour... Sad to hear they are gone, thats a real shame... mines gone now too!

Regards,
Simon


----------



## Deano (Sep 28, 2006)

ihaveherps said:


> Mate, its Simon, came over for one of your corner cages, and the tour... Sad to hear they are gone, thats a real shame... mines gone now too!
> 
> Regards,
> Simon




Hey dude, long time…yeh its sad mate the bloody council are idiots you do the right thing by them and they hit you hard


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Sabac*

Hi Sabac,

You forgot to say "In My Opinion" That's the key word mate.

Let's face it. A kid finds $200.00 in the street and there is little chance that they will even tell their parents full stop. I don't understand how it would be harder to hide $200 (that would roll up into something the size of a pen) from your parents and easy to explain bringing snakes home IMO


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 28, 2006)

yea i would tend to agree with shamous, snakes r probably not that easy to hide. Its what u spend the $200 on that would be difficult to hide.


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 28, 2006)

*/*



grimbeny said:


> yea i would tend to agree with shamous, snakes r probably not that easy to hide. Its what u spend the $200 on that would be difficult to hide.




If I was a young kid that come across $200 what would I do? Shout my mates pizza and beer, a movie or two etc etc. Easy come, easy go. :lol:


----------



## jordo (Sep 28, 2006)

Dean - I know what you mean, I've posted pics of my outdoor enclosure on here before but it is very secure and not many people know where I live, and I'm going to keep it that way.

Also I hate the fact we need to give the address our herps are kept at with our licence details when buying or selling


----------



## blair (Sep 28, 2006)

put signs up saying video survalence in use 
and they wouldnt know if it was for real or not y take the risk when they could get court 
i have 4 cameras going at my house after having our dogs posined so if anyone trys to get in here there gone lol


----------



## zard (Sep 28, 2006)

i dont know if anyone has mentioned this already re dogs to alarm you of potential theives but we have large dogs, dane, mastiff and a big mongrel thing and although they would never let anyone into my yard i am terrified some low life might bait my dogs to gain entry. My dogs are as important to me prolly more so than my snakes.
We are installing cameras thet are movement sensative.


----------



## blair (Sep 28, 2006)

i know from experiance that people would do that to get wat they wont our dog was baited cause it barked and we were lucky to get our other one to the vet in time


----------



## Sabac (Sep 28, 2006)

But tell me why wouldn't and adult also take $200 cash? No offence but that $200 is probably half of the value of those snakes (Not that the cost of snakes matters) but it doesn't add up.

Also unless you have a collection worth $10,000+ letting a dog bite an intruder could cost you 10 fold what your herps are worth with medical bills and compensation


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 28, 2006)

they may not have noticed the money, they could have just left in a hurry. Im not saying that it wasnt kids but it could have just of likely been adults.


----------



## krusty (Sep 28, 2006)

sorry to here about that bad news mate,all the best luck in finding out who it was.


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Exactly*



Sabac said:


> But tell me why wouldn't and adult also take $200 cash? No offence but that $200 is probably half of the value of those snakes (Not that the cost of snakes matters) but it doesn't add up.
> 
> Also unless you have a collection worth $10,000+ letting a dog bite an intruder could cost you 10 fold what your herps are worth with medical bills and compensation



My point exactly. The people who took the snakes were after the snake. The knew the snakes were there and left after they got what they had come for. I still hate to say it but whoever took the snakes knew they were there.

You are right Sabac in saying that if home owners dogs attack someone then they can be up for $$$$$$$ in compensation etc. The same as if you catch someone breaking into your house and beat the living ???? out of them. You are the one who gets pinged.

That is why you finish the job and and feed them to your dogs or dump them somewhere else.:lol:


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Sep 28, 2006)

A while ago some cars in my area were knocked off and dad went a bit nuts about security particularly because we are on a bit of land so this is what I understand...

Most thiefs are amatures. Take yvettenjosh. If they were going to do it properly or were associated with APS why not choose someone with a bigger collection. I havn't heard much about the break in style but it sounds pretty unplanned from me (some young people out and looking for something to do IMO.) 

Because of this, a lot of deterance is about appearance. Thats why lights are left on in public places a lot, to deter vandels. Big dogs that bark, even if they are friendly are excellent as well as a sturdy fence and gate around the property. 

Also (and I am not sure about the cost of this) you could get an alarm intended for a larger property. Friends of ours on a kiwi fruit farm in NZ (approx 40 ha) have one that phsically hurts your ears if you are in the house when it goes off ( I know  I set it off ). You don't have to go this far but its an idea to be looked into...

Also there are also products out now which allow you to place an infrared beam across you gate. This is linked to a speaker in the house and this speaker beeps when the beam is broken. ie when a car drives in or person walks in. Of course this only works if the person comes through the gate...

If you are going away for a holiday and can't find anyone to house sit then organise someone to mow the lawn/check the house and pets, leave a radio going, and hang some old clothes on the line. Nothing screams break in more that an empty looking house day after day.
These are all just little things I have picked up. 

Another one is keep stuff away from the main windows of the house where people walking/driving past cant look in and see it.

This is really **** as before I would have loved to meet some people from here and their collections so I can satisfy my serpantine lust, but now I totally understand why no-one would want to invite some stranger into their home. Because of a few we all suffer...


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Sep 28, 2006)

And people who poison dogs are really sick disgusting individuals


----------



## jordo (Sep 28, 2006)

Serpant_Lady said:


> And people who poison dogs are really sick disgusting individuals



Our neighbours dog was shot a few years ago but it was never restrained from leaving their property (still I was disgusted that someone would do that, it was an old dog and completely harmless), our dog cannot leave the yard but I was still paranoid for a while.

Any cruelty to animals is just sad, even if it is a threat to people or an introduced species it should still be treated with respect because it is a living thing.


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 28, 2006)

I know what it feels like to have a dog poisoned. We had Jack Russell and 2 pups poisoned a few years back and the pain that these animals must have gone through would be terrible and that was froma former neighbour who did'nt like dogs, cats, kids, birds in his back yard, people anything. He hated everyone. Probably himself too.


----------



## blair (Sep 28, 2006)

people that do harm animals are damaged and should be reclycled 
imo if you harm an animal the animal has the same rights i harm you back and if you kill a dog or someones pet the police should do something about it when it happend to us they did juck $h!t and he got away with it and we had to pay all the legal bills and stuff like that.


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 28, 2006)

thats horrible! sorry to hear that.
Well..they obviously have good taste though..taking your valuable snakes and not cash.. but still! how rude!
Was their forced entry? or would it have been someone who has been to your house previously and known that you had reptiles?


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 12, 2006)

How horrable to here what happened to your babies, I don't know what I would do if I found mine gone from there cages.....
Its owfull, Its happening all the time these days you here it on the news and in the paper about robbers finding new and more expensive things to take and its soo wrong I hope they catch the basteds that have done this to your family. You cant trust anyone these days.
I heard that there was a woman and her daughter got blind foldered and tied up as these people stole there new Green Tree Pythons that they just got. Gosh wouldn't you be so anoyed and lost if you spent that much on a pair of snakes to fine someone steel them right there when your in the same room.

What is this world comming too.


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 12, 2006)

junglemad said:


> Call me old-fashioned but i like the idea of chopping thieves arms off. The audacity of people to take what isn't theirs!!!! I feel sorry for your loss original poster. I feel especially sorry for Agamidae from this site who was robbed while he was home and asleep. Another friend from here lost snakes to a thieving scum who fabricated a call-out to remove a Ven from a house in the west. It's not on.



Thats HORRIBLE! Sympathy to those people..


----------



## Retic (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm not sure if you are referring to the case recently in South Australia ? It was a woman and her son and a friend of the son. The 12 snakes stolen were some of those they had bred the year before.
If it isn't that case you are talking about then there is yet another we haven't heard about. 



Pythons Rule said:


> I heard that there was a woman and her daughter got blind foldered and tied up as these people stole there new Green Tree Pythons that they just got. Gosh wouldn't you be so anoyed and lost if you spent that much on a pair of snakes to fine someone steel them right there when your in the same room.
> 
> What is this world comming too.


----------



## junglist* (Oct 13, 2006)

jim jones, you're a fool, noone has done anything like what you claim


----------



## junglist* (Oct 13, 2006)

shamous1 said:


> Chad, actually weed is physically addictive. This has been proven. Cigarettes are addictive. People can be addcited to chocolate and the lists go on. It's how you handle addiction that is the key.
> 
> Have you had too much chocolate? lol ninjas on the roof and grizzly bears lol



shamous, THC is not - repeat not - physically addictive. There are no physical withdrawal symptoms at the cessation of use. It is behaviourally - read psychosomatically - addictive.


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Oct 13, 2006)

Having had a stepdad that was a full on stoner i no from research that pot is not addictive physically , its mentaly addictive wat happens is people spend so much time off there face and in there own world that when they stop smoking it they cant face the real world..... and crave the stuff that makes life easy for them


----------



## paul4 (Oct 13, 2006)

It's about time people have finally realised that you unfortuneatly just cant seem to trust people entirely in the reptile world.
I have had numerous people including a paul berridge who was once on this site many years ago accuse me of something to hide and being "shonky"because i would meet potential buyers or sellers at maccas etc and i would insisit on this, mainly because i didnt want to return the favour of letting them see my collection or know where i live so we would meet at mcdonalds or a service station . 
I have tried helping others by way of becoming a member on the committee at a local herp society only to have people constantly fighting and bickering about each other and older commitee members not willing to let the society grow as they would be always holding the members back from not agreeing on field trips and guest speakers like Steve Irwin etc because it would potentially cost money from the kitty... 
Herp societies are great places for beginners to learn the basics of reptile care but as the new ones will find out for themselves is that these places are full of not so trusting people. You dont see many of the long time herps still going to the meetings once they have established themselves in the reptile community because of these dodgy theiving pricks.I also used to be a member on here when it first started up but soon left because of people like Berridge who seem to know it all.
It seems like people are finally waking up to it only by way of their own misfortunes of these ****holes stealing more and more peoples beloved reptiles. It really ****es me off hearing about young boy getting bluetounge stolen to family being home invaded by armed men for there bloody animals. It really makes you re evaluate the keeping of any such valuable collections.
I believe that we must get the NPWS to review its current process us having to give out address to buyers and sellers. Surely the name and lic number is sufficent!!
I must admit though, it did take the unfortunate incident of my own collection being stolen some 10years back. I have also had my animals taken from me by the nsw NPWS without any formal documentation and without prosecution, so they were basically stolen also in my eyes. This was before the amnesty so they were not kept under the current licensing system and therfore held without lic but as they say 2 wrongs dont make it right.
I hope everyone finds there animals or the pricks that took them .


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Oct 13, 2006)

im so so sad for you i wish you can find them again 

i wish you find those *******S and give em what they deserver, maybe we need to start getting survallience

im sooooooooooooo MAD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

